# c2c



## bobcolover (20 Jul 2012)

I was thinking of doing the c2c third week in august; probably in 3 days on my kingcycle; anyone any experience of doing it on a recumbent; whitehaven to sunderland probably?
hints tips etc appreciated
bob


----------



## geo (20 Jul 2012)

Hi,have done it twice (on a hybrid) so no knowledge of recumbent cycling, but advice wise from my experience. unless your camping pre book accommodation and considering its August your planning to do it, the night you stay in the heart of the Lake's (I assume you will ) I would pre book a restaurant before you get there as despite our wonderful summer its likely to be busy. Plan your stop overs carefully and we preferred to get the longer days done at the start. The last few miles into Sunderland isnt the prettiest (compared to what you have left behind in the lakes ) but most of all enjoy it for what it is, which is a great few days cycling, 3 days fits well IMO, not over taxing and time to take in the scenary across the lakes.
Good luck and enjoy


----------



## bobcolover (24 Aug 2012)

Just to let you all know i just finished the c2c yesterday 23rd august. i used my old kingcycle; the rear box held clothes for 3 days and enough food to keep us going [daily bananas and power bars]; my daughter did it with me on her nice decathlon road bike. We went london - whitehaven by train tuesday , leaving whitehaven about 3.50 pm; 30 miles to keswick, whinlatter pass was a warm up for what was to come; tuesday night in the Queens hotel at keswick [ beware the local restaurants dont take orders after 9pm! so we ended up with fish and chips]. Wednesday was the day to end it all; climbs galore in the Pennines. After Penrith the hard work begins; a steep climb up by Little Sakeld, then a long ascent to Hartside, the lower slope is far worse than the last few miles up to 1900 feet and a well placed tea shop. On to Garigill and a steep slope, say 15%, unmarked on the sustrans map out of the village. A climb then a 20% descent to Nenthead where I was able to get some Magura style brake block spares from the bike shop at the end of the descent; V helpful proprietor who trued my wheel as well. A last long haul up to the Black Hill and a rattling descent to Allenheads and the Allenheads inn [ 50 odd miles] but do watch out for the last cattle grid; taking one of those things at 30 mph is a bit of a surprise. A good home made steak pie and a refreshing sleep. Then off to Sunderland on Thursday. Another climb out of Allenheads to start the day after a cooked breakfast. Then on to the steepest climb after stanhope going up to Parkhead [17%]. incredible scenery all the way. Then a 30 mile descent into Sunderland via Consett; mostly traffic free, but tricky on some gravelly surfaces. A b and b near the end of the run at Roker beach, a well earned Indian and a rockabilly band in the local Smugglers Inn. 50 miles and another great day. Weather was warm and showery at times. train back to Kings Cross Friday. Great trip. Recommend it to all, but steep in parts. many thanks to Sarah my daughter for her companionship, encouragement and cycling prowess, she cycled every inch! bob

will try and deal with any queries arising!
also thanks to jeremy and sophie who met us for a drink in keswick on our first night.


----------



## Browser (31 Aug 2012)

The climb out of Stanhope is a killer, Crawleyside Bank it's called and well-named it is too. I had to do the walk of shame for some of it, just couldn't get the legs to do the biz for me


----------



## bobcolover (31 Aug 2012)

Browser said:


> The climb out of Stanhope is a killer, Crawleyside Bank it's called and well-named it is too. I had to do the walk of shame for some of it, just couldn't get the legs to do the biz for me


i stopped once on Crawleyside about halfway up,but then carried on cycling; At the top in the cafe at Parkhead [ where you can now stay] they had lots of old cuttings relating to the railway and the fact that Crawleyside had been a cycle hill-climbing route some years ago 1984;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_National_Hill_Climb_Championships


----------



## kevins299 (4 Oct 2012)

Bob
Here is the light you saw on my bike at critical mass last week. 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007X8YFYY/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&smid=A3B7JPVQGD2HV2
Kevin


----------



## Houthakker (4 Oct 2012)

You guys with the exerpience of the route, how realistic is it to do C2C in a day?
I'm no megafit cyclict, can currently do 40-50 miles at a time but if I felt there a real chance I could go for this next summer, would start working for it through the winter months.


----------



## bobcolover (5 Oct 2012)

kevins299 said:


> Bob
> Here is the light you saw on my bike at critical mass last week.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007X8YFYY/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&smid=A3B7JPVQGD2HV2
> Kevin


many thanks ; have ordered one and await delivery!


----------



## bobcolover (5 Oct 2012)

Houthakker said:


> You guys with the exerpience of the route, how realistic is it to do C2C in a day?
> I'm no megafit cyclict, can currently do 40-50 miles at a time but if I felt there a real chance I could go for this next summer, would start working for it through the winter months.


We did it 30/50/50 from about 3/4pm in the afternoon to keswick/allenheads/roker. I dont think if you can do 50 miles in a day you would do 135 miles in a day with the long slow climbs/the steep climbs and the bits inbetween; if its not too rude to ask how old are you and what bike will you be doing it on
bob c


----------



## DCLane (5 Oct 2012)

I did it in 1 1/2 days with all the gear this year - but along the MTB trails on a road bike 

If I was to do it again I'd aim to do it all in a day, but using the roads along-side for some areas. Particularly those before Penrith if coming from Workington and from Parkhead Station.


----------



## middleagecyclist (5 Oct 2012)

Houthakker said:


> You guys with the exerpience of the route, how realistic is it to do C2C in a day?
> I'm no megafit cyclict, can currently do 40-50 miles at a time but if I felt there a real chance I could go for this next summer, would start working for it through the winter months.


I did it a few yrs ago in 3 days but extended it to 200 miles and finished in Scarborough (my home town at the time). I was on an old (rim braked!) hard tail with a pannier rack and two light panniers. I have been considering doing the route again, finishing north of Newcastle at the in laws this time, and making it a 200 km DIY audax. This would mean doing it in less than 20 hrs.

Riding it in a day means you need carry less and is doable but I would suggest you need to build up to a few century rides with some hills in the mix to see how you fare.

Good luck.


----------



## Soltydog (5 Oct 2012)

Houthakker said:


> You guys with the exerpience of the route, how realistic is it to do C2C in a day?
> I'm no megafit cyclict, can currently do 40-50 miles at a time but if I felt there a real chance I could go for this next summer, would start working for it through the winter months.


A guy at work did it earlier this year in a day. He set off at midnight & finished about 3pm. He isnt 'mega fit' & managed it ok. He wasnt carrying any gear tho, he had his girlfriend driving a support vehicle with all the gear in the car.
i'd like to have a crack at doing one of these route in a day, possibly the WOTR, but its surely more enjoyable taking 3 days & having overnight stops away from the wife & kids


----------



## DCLane (5 Oct 2012)

Possibly - but the challenge is in a day.

I'd like to have a go at WOTR in a day as well. I'm a glutton for punishment!


----------



## SquareDaff (5 Oct 2012)

Soltydog said:


> A guy at work did it earlier this year in a day. He set off at midnight & finished about 3pm. He isnt 'mega fit' & managed it ok. He wasnt carrying any gear tho, he had his girlfriend driving a support vehicle with all the gear in the car.
> i'd like to have a crack at doing one of these route in a day, possibly the WOTR, but its surely more enjoyable taking 3 days & having overnight stops away from the wife & kids


Have done it in a day before - it's hard work but quite achievable. Also possible to do in daylight hours provided you pick one of the longest summer days. Think my ride time was 11.5 hours (Whitehaven to Sunderland). The rest of the "daylight" was spent on rest/foot stops etc..


----------



## Houthakker (8 Oct 2012)

bobcolover said:


> We did it 30/50/50 from about 3/4pm in the afternoon to keswick/allenheads/roker. I dont think if you can do 50 miles in a day you would do 135 miles in a day with the long slow climbs/the steep climbs and the bits inbetween; if its not too rude to ask how old are you and what bike will you be doing it on
> bob c


Thanks Bob, I appreaciate what a challenge it is but I really enjoy having something to work towards. . Age?, lets just say I won't see 50 again! Not sure what I'd be doing it on. Currently on a ridgeback hybrid, but am looking at getting a roadbike early next year. Am considering the Giant Defy or the Triban at the moment, they seem to have good reviews..
I was thinking if I am at 50 miles now, strechting my longest run by say 10 miles per month would get me to say 100 by March, and I could go from there.
Reading this thread though the climbs do seem like a worry. Maybe I'll go ahead with that plan, and try to get some hills in over the winter and see how I'm getting on come spring.
Just enjoying the riding at the moment though!


----------



## bobcolover (8 Oct 2012)

Houthakker said:


> Thanks Bob, I appreaciate what a challenge it is but I really enjoy having something to work towards. . Age?, lets just say I won't see 50 again! Not sure what I'd be doing it on. Currently on a ridgeback hybrid, but am looking at getting a roadbike early next year. Am considering the Giant Defy or the Triban at the moment, they seem to have good reviews..
> I was thinking if I am at 50 miles now, strechting my longest run by say 10 miles per month would get me to say 100 by March, and I could go from there.
> Reading this thread though the climbs do seem like a worry. Maybe I'll go ahead with that plan, and try to get some hills in over the winter and see how I'm getting on come spring.
> Just enjoying the riding at the moment though!


i wish you all the very best!
do let us know how you get on
i would go for the lightest bike you can afford
bob


----------

